
Automatic (YC S11) launches first 3G connected car adapter with no monthly fees - jariyakariya
https://blog.automatic.com/introducing-automatic-pro-ed8b3ef6e9b0#.46abkf8f2
======
uzi
Nice! I have one of their devices in my car and it's excellent -- adding the
3G sounds like it will add a lot of cool possibilities in terms of possible
features. Seems especially useful for those with kids.

